# LED strip/tape lights in the kitchen?



## Mr Ben (Mar 7, 2008)

Has anyone tried the LED tape lights as under cabinet lighting in their kitchen?

We're updating our kitchen and I want to add some task lighting under the wall cabinets to illuminate the work surface for when I'm cooking. I was looking at spots but we don't want to drill holes in to the existing units so we can't have halogen type spots, and most the LED lights that attached to the underside of the cabinet look horrible, so I started looking at LED strip/tape lighting, but I'm not sure if it would give enough light for task lighting?

Something like this:https://www.ledhut.co.uk/led-strip-lights/led-strip-kits/new-4-piece-led-strip-kit-4-x-30cm.html or even the Philips Hue strip: https://www.ledhut.co.uk/philips-hue-led-lightstrip-2m-multicolour.html

Anyone done this? Is it only good for mood lighting? Or would it give useful light?


----------



## Radish293 (Mar 16, 2012)

We've got them. Works really well. Sets a nice ambiance. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## NornIron (May 12, 2007)

We've got them too... good working light :thumb:


----------



## samwh91 (Dec 14, 2011)

We fit a lot of this at work.

The strip we tend to use comes in 3 versions. 5w 9w and 14w. The 9w is generally used for under counter lighting, anything lower tends to be too dim and the 14 is more if the led tape is the only source of light.
You could always use the brighter strip and dim it but then it can get quite costly. Just depends what you are after.

Alternatively, I fitted some of these from screwfix last week, they are very bright and simple to fit. http://www.screwfix.com/p/lap-ykt5b...able-cabinet-striplight-white-12w-912mm/5766r


----------



## packard (Jun 8, 2009)

I spent ages and ages looking for these..

In the end I go to these the JCC blade, proper company, great gurantee and great output and options to join. And so slim. Everyone who sees them inc. trade ask where and what they are as so good.

http://www.jcc.co.uk/lighting/skyblade-8w/

Different wattages are available.

Lots of major electrical wholesalers stock them.


----------



## enc (Jan 25, 2006)

yep its good stuff,

consider colour temperature ... 3000k is warm light 4000k and beyond is cool light.


----------



## Mr Ben (Mar 7, 2008)

Thanks everyone  Great info.


----------

